# Brand new sig, Tabula Rasa



## crkdshad (Oct 19, 2007)

Hmm. What do you guys think?


----------



## JPH (Oct 19, 2007)

Eh, it's okay.

But, the one you're currently using looks much better.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 19, 2007)

I think the techniques you used are great but it just doesn't looks that cool


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 20, 2007)

I like it. My screen brightness is set too dark to see it properly but if I crank it up it's fine. I've always loved muted colours.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 20, 2007)

I prefer the new one!

- Sam


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 20, 2007)

I really liked that game... if only it was an FPS instead of an RPG...

s:


----------



## dice (Oct 20, 2007)

the only think im not liking is how their heads are chopped off, otherwise it's good


----------

